

1000Memories creates a Facebook time-machine for the past - uripom
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/27/1000memories-expands-beyond-digital-memorials-becomes-a-facebook-for-the-past/

======
joelhaus
Data from Ancestry.com would also be a nice way to seed a social network...
I'm actually surprised that it hasn't yet been an acquisition target for
either Google+ or Facebook.

As a pay service that is in dire need of an updated interface, there must be a
ton of untapped value. From a technical perspective, I'm fairly certain that
the data is exportable in GEDCOM format[1] (which, interestingly, was created
by the Mormons), so mapping to a social network profile would be seamless. I
know that older folk especially enjoy researching this kind of stuff, so you
would also have a large built-in user base.

With the advent of modern social networks and the availability of published
first-hand accounts, services like 1000memories and Ancestry probably won't be
multi-generational companies unless they find a unique angle to the social
networking business and/or trap their users data.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GEDCOM>

